# atomic tots.



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

grate 3-5 taters(skin on)soak in water a few mins,2 jalapenos(habaneros or serranos if ya got the "nads" 4 it)(seeded,stripped&minced),2 tbsp smoked garlic,crumbled bacon,1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese,roll up in 1/2" tubes or balls, wet w/ water or spray oil, roll in golden dipt fish fry or corn meal, deep fry @ 350 until they float. dip in ranch dressing, cocktail sauce or horseraddish sauce or even white cheese queso sauce.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 3, 2007)

Now those sound awesome. Into the recipe files we go.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 3, 2007)

Ooooh yeah, they sound gooood!


----------



## triple b (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds kinda yummy!
I'll have to make some.


----------

